# If you consult your own interests, you will stay with your uncle



## Lamb67

If you consult your own interests,you will stay with your uncle at Rome.

_Si tibi ipsi consueris, Romae cum patruo manebis._

_Ipsi is for your own emphasis here._

_Comment please, thanks._


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Si cum te hoc consuleres, Romae cum patruo mansisses.*
Esta traducción sería si consideras como _*no real*_ el mensaje; si lo tomas como _*posible*_, los verbos serían _consulas_ y _manseris_. Y si lo tomas como *real* los verbos serían, _consulis_ y _manebis_.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

The verb _consuevi _( perfect of _consuesco_ ), means to get used to. Why did you choose it to translate _to consult his interests_ ? here is my try :
_Si commodum tuum consulueris, Romae cum patruo manebis_.


----------



## Lamb67

That' s typo,sorry.Consulo tibi means consult your interests,while consulo te, consult you.

Ipsi, dative is for own.


----------



## Cagey

I believe that _consulere_ + dative means "consult [someone's] interests". 

I don't think that the _ipsi_ is necessary.  That is, "you consult your own interests" is the normal translation given for _tibi consuleris_. However, ipsi is possible to make it emphatic: To consult your _very_ own interests. (This last comment is about how the English is read, not about the Latin.)

The following looks fine to me, translated as a possible condition.  

_Si tibi [_ipsi_] consu*l*eris, Romae cum patruo manebis._


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Just a minor comment. I was believing that _consulere + Dat._ means nothing more than _to take care_, _to look after_, _to provide for_. Is it exactly the same as _to consult his own interests _? That's why I have added the word c_ommoda_. Cicero uses the phrase _alicujus commodis consulere_, i.e. _to look after someone's interest or advantage_.


----------



## Cagey

"Consult his own interests" is, in English, a way of saying "look after his own interests". (You "ask" your interests what is good for them; they tell you, and you follow that advice.) 

It is not a modern turn of phrase, and is more likely to be found in a Latin grammar exercise book than in modern speech or writing. Today, we are more likely to say something like "_look after_ his own interests".


----------

